# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  any opinions on these lights

## Lynn

I will have to be replacing my plant lights soon. 
What do you think ?
Amazon.com: 2 x 6500K 85W Photography Lighting Photo Studio Light Bulbs, Day Light Balanced, LimoStudio: Camera & Photo

----------


## Heather

Took a look. 6500K and full spectrum...should work just fine  :Smile: . Nice find and not a bad price for 2.

----------


## Lynn

Thanks Heath.

----------


## Heather

You're welcome  :Smile: .

----------

